# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Makers Empire Launches 3D Printing Educational Program in Australia

## Brian_Krassenstein

Makers Empire, in conjunction with Datacom and the South Australian  government, is launching an initiative to get 3D printing education into  28 South Australian primary schools. One of the goals of the pilot  program is to revive flagging interest in STEM subjects, which,  according to critics, schools haven't been doing much about so far.  Before the official start of the program in the first semester of 2016,  participating teachers will also receive intensive education on 3D  technology so that they can better educate their students. Check out  more details at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/111598/makers-empire-aussie-schools/

----------

